# Throwing a cast net



## bouymarker (Sep 30, 2009)

I have thrown a cast net quite a few times but i cannot seem to get it perfect everytime, especially when its been awhile between times going out. I'm usually driving the boat. 
I have seen a few different technics. Anybody got a video on throwing a cast net that would be helpful?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah Todd... I can show you if you come by the house. Or, this is pretty effective as well. Look half way down the page:

http://justcastnets.com/index.php?page=aboutCastNets


----------



## starvin (Oct 7, 2009)

youtube is full of how to.  Good Luck


----------



## spotsndots (Oct 7, 2009)

Try the Calusa cast net site as well.  Their video is pretty good.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Oct 7, 2009)

man, I havent tossed a castnet in years now- little ones are easy, but the big ones...hands, fingers, arms, teeth, sholders...and it still may not come out in a circle.
 but it sure was fun!


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 7, 2009)

Went to that video...it won't work for me...I don't have a left handed cast net.


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 7, 2009)

What size net are you trying to throw? Regardless of size, there are 2 ways to throw successfully.. You can either throw it with half the net in your hand up near your chest and the other half holding and hanging with the lead line in your teeth OR split it in thirds. The first 1/3 is over the shoulder with the lead line down your back then over to the second 1/3 that's in your hand and holding the lead line to the last section you hold with your left hand and it hangs. What way are you throwing? 
IMO a net 10'+ is easier to throw than a smaller one. I've been throwing a 14 footer for 25 years... it's kind of like a golf swing.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 7, 2009)

There are about 5 different ways if you ask 5 different people. Get everyone that offers to show you their way and find the one that fits. Learn from Richie then if you want stop by my house and I may show you something different. My 5' 100lb wife can pancake a 8' calusa 9 out of ten times but she couldn't doing it the way I taught her. Since then I now throw the way she learned from a friend.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep... Either way the net is gonna have to split in two. An older gentleman that was a commercial shrimper showed me how.. He is passed away now, but this was his little invention. I may do a video on it. You wouldnt believe how easy this is. It'll pancake on the first throw, and every other up to a 12 ft. net..

Best thing is, you dont have to drag it across your leg to split up the lead when the net gets wet.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2009)

bouymarker said:


> I have thrown a cast net quite a few times but i cannot seem to get it perfect everytime, especially when its been awhile between times going out. I'm usually driving the boat.
> I have seen a few different technics. Anybody got a video on throwing a cast net that would be helpful?



I've seen many a net-chunker,but nary one of 'em gets it perfect every time.


----------

